
Cuckoo filters and their analysis - robinhouston
http://11011110.livejournal.com/327681.html
======
brudgers
Related paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.06067v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.06067v1.pdf)

Cuckoo hashing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckoo_hashing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckoo_hashing)

Another paper: [https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/papers/cuckoo-
conext2014.pdf](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/papers/cuckoo-conext2014.pdf)

